# Dirt Construction



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

I just caught an episode of Modern Marvels called "Dirt" that was interesting. One topic focused on dirt construction and provided a good overview of several techniques like adobe, tamped walls and construction using old tires, tamped dirt and aluminum cans for fillers. I watched it on Hulu. 

Of course I was disappointed to learn the Chicago Knockers have had to wrestle in cake batter rather than real dirt! Sort of shatters my image of a fave sports team.


----------

